# revenge of the sting ray



## nickyp91180 (Sep 2, 2006)

i just saw on the news that a sting ray jumped on a boat and stung the person has any one els seen this? 

nick


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

I haven't seen it, but I doubt it "jumped" into the boat just to sting someone. I expect it fell in or was pulled in and someone fell on jammed into the barb.


----------



## nickyp91180 (Sep 2, 2006)

o.k. i have found it here is the story http://www.abc4.com/local_news/loca...ntent_id=5CE0F420-7CCC-40B3-AED6-9475423347AD


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Yeah, it did. Jumped into the boat and stabbed an 80+ year old man near the heart.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I think this topic needs to be clarified a bit...... 

The ray did jump into the boat. But the man was stung while trying to remove the ray from the boat. The ray didn't attack the man or anything like that. (That would be an odd image though. Stingray assassins.)


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Semantics. :lol:


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Did the stingray actually jump into the boat on purpose? That's what I wouldn't believe...


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Allegedly.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Boxermom said:


> Allegedly.


So now we have a stingray defense attourney.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Hey, work habits die hard. :lol:


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

why would a stingray jump into a boat on purpose?


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

To get to the other side?


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Haha, but he could just swim under the boat


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

too lazy??


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2006)

The boat probably scared him or something, so he jumped and happened to land in the boat. I doubt it jumped in because he wanted to hang out with the boat crew. lol


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

LOLL im loving the one liners here!


----------



## locojay (May 22, 2006)

:lol: lmao :lol: 

You guys are too much.


----------

